# Microsoft DV Treiber Win98



## TCK1977 (28. Januar 2002)

Hallo, ich habe Win98 (nicht SE) und möchte jetzt Videoschnitt mit einer Sony DCR TRV 230e machen. Arbeiten möchte ich mit Premiere 6.0, aber dieses Programm erkennt die Kamera niocht, was kann ich machen?? Wie bekomme ich den MS Treiber für meine "normale" Windows Version??? Bitte dringent um Hilfe, oder TIPS. Vielen Dank an alle, die mir helfen können.

Gruß

TCK


----------



## ponda (30. Januar 2002)

treiber sind doch bei der firewire karte dabei.
Oder machst du es analog?


----------



## TCK1977 (30. Januar 2002)

Ne, bei der Firewire Karte war nichts bei. Kein Treiber für die Karte, nichts.

Gruß

TCK


----------



## ponda (31. Januar 2002)

gucke doch mal auf die homepage von der karten firma.
oder ist es eine noname karte?


----------



## TCK1977 (31. Januar 2002)

Es ist ja nicht der Treiber der Karte das Problem, sondern der Treiber für meine Sony Kamera, die das System unter Win 98 nur als Texas Treiber installiert. Mein Proggi, Adobe Premiere will aber den Microsoft Treiber haben.


----------



## ponda (31. Januar 2002)

mmmhhh....
treiber für die kamera?
also bei mir brauch ich keine treiber für die KAMERA.
hab auch schon mehrere angeschlossen und alle haben gefunzt.
du meinst bestimmt etwas anderes.
sorry, dass ich dir noch nicht helfen konnte, aber ich hatte so ein problem noch nicht.


----------

